# Aut viam inveniam ad astra aut faciam



## Reynisha

From what I can tell _ad astra_ means _"to the stars_" and _aut viam inveniam faciam_ means _"I will find a way or I will make one_". I want a tattoo, and I want it in Latin. I merged the two phrases together to get _Aut viam inveniam ad astra aut faciam_. I need to know, does this properly translate to _"I will find a way to the stars or I will make one_"? If not, how would the proper translation read?


----------



## XaLeX

It translates to "I'll either find a way to the stars or make one", but I suggest waiting for a confirmation before you get it tattooed  (It's almost 1:30 am here )


----------



## Cagey

I  suggest the following word order.  Others are also possible: _Aut viam __ad astra __inveniam aut faciam_.​Yes, it means: "Either I will find a way to the star*s* or I will make [one]."


----------



## brian

As Cagey has pointed out, your version is missing the second _aut_. In other words, _either...or = aut...aut_ in Latin. See here for a wiki on the Latin phrase _aut viam inveniam aut faciam._

Here is a wiki on _ad astra_.

For the record, I agree with Cagey's translation... except:



			
				Cagey said:
			
		

> Yes, it means: "Either I will find a way to the star*s* or I will make [one]."



(typo )


----------



## jeffc418

It's a play on the Latin phrases _aut viam inveniam aut faciam_, meaning _either I will find a way or I will make one_.  Adding "ad astra" means "to the stars", and considering that word order isn't a priority in Latin, we have to successfully rearrange the sentence as it fits.  The "ad astra" must be added before the second clause (the second "aut"), so we can have:

_Either I will find a way to the stars or I will make one._
_To the stars I shall find a way or I will make one._
_I shall find a way to the stars or I will make one._

That's what makes Latin so cool


----------



## Reynisha

Thank you all very much!  I really appreciate it!


----------

